# Any thoughts on these ideas?



## Quabbinite (Oct 27, 2012)

I found this on Facebook and was wondering if anyone else knew how accurate this article is, or if you have additional suggestions. Thanks!

17 Ways You


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

for the most part it is good information, 
yes seal and weather strip and insulate where you can, air infiltration will basically render fiberglass insulation useless, as the air blows right through it, thus if you can keep the wind out your insulation will be much more effective, and if your blowing cold air in to a heated space, it going to take more to heat that space,

I do not like CFL lights, have them but do not like them, and LEDs are not really cost (buying ) cost effective, IMO 
but considering them my self in some areas, 


incandescent bulbs on dimmers, would make the bulb last longer, and the modern dimmer may use less power, but why not just put smaller bulbs in rather than dim them,

and wasting water is wasting water, but there would be many places to conserve in water besides shaving,


----------

